# Does your bun make noises?



## Spikethebunny (Mar 5, 2013)

Spike turned 6 last year, and it seems in the last few months, he has found his voice. I've heard the odd thing over the years. Once, he squealed a bit in protest when I picked him up. He likes to grind his teeth while getting pets. And then there was the awful 2am visit to the emergency two years ago where the tech didn't know how to handle him, picked him up wrong and he let out a blood curdling scream I never want to hear again.

Anyway, lately he whimpers at me if I take too long setting his food down. Kinda like a little eager squeak. And sometimes after long petting sessions, I hear little soft coos coming from him. This is happening more and more and it makes me wonder if he has found his voice?

So, do your buns make noises too? I'm curious if this is a common thing


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 5, 2013)

interesting


----------



## JBun (Mar 5, 2013)

Some rabbits are very vocal, more than others. A few of my rabbits will make little oinking sounds when they get excited at feeding time. Most of my rabbits tooth purr when I give them head rubs, some more loudly than others. I had one little rabbit that was the cutest little squeaker. He would make cute little squeaking sounds when when he was happy, or I picked him up. He also had a cute little squeaky snore when he slept. I also have one rabbit that whimpers a little when I pick her up cause she's a bit nervous about being picked up, but is fine once I'm holding her. But she also does that soft cooing thing too when I'm giving her head rubs. I'm really glad I don't have a screamer, but I have had two rabbits scream once each, when they were scared, and I'm with you in never wanting to hear it again. It's awful! I've also had rabbits in the past, that hardly made any sounds at all. I have one now that hardly makes a noise. He hardly even tooth purrs, but loves head rubs, so it's not that he doesn't like being petted, he's just not very vocal about anything.


----------



## Troller (Mar 6, 2013)

Xena is a snorter. When she's displeased she snorts once and then thumps. She thumps at times for reasons I'm still unsure of and snorts when being handled or quietly when exploring. It's cool having one rabbit be quiet and another be so vocal.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Mar 6, 2013)

Spikethebunny said:


> Spike turned 6 last year, and it seems in the last few months, he has found his voice. I've heard the odd thing over the years. Once, he squealed a bit in protest when I picked him up. He likes to grind his teeth while getting pets. And then there was the awful 2am visit to the emergency two years ago where the tech didn't know how to handle him, picked him up wrong and he let out a blood curdling scream I never want to hear again.
> 
> Anyway, lately he whimpers at me if I take too long setting his food down. Kinda like a little eager squeak. And sometimes after long petting sessions, I hear little soft coos coming from him. This is happening more and more and it makes me wonder if he has found his voice?
> 
> So, do your buns make noises too? I'm curious if this is a common thing


--over 6 yr.old-good job,,!-it is important to identify these sounds-- to diagnose problems/health concerns,or simply leave me alone,--one obvious sound is for pain,(illness)-fear..or.the more pleasant soothing sounds of peace contentment,,---have you heard huffing,?--prey animals hide their illnesses to the point of dying--the scream-(as stated)- is one no one wants to hear,,--r.o.l -library has a list of sounds-vocalizations--thank you for your post,--sincerely james waller--:weee::hug2:


----------



## Spikethebunny (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, I was intially worried it was a respiratory issue or something like that, but he had his check-up and the vet said everything is great. Also, the noises don't seem to be random. They happen when he is eager for soemthing (food) or happy about something (pets and snuggle time), so I don't think they are a bad thing (he is neutered so I know it isn't hormonal). I just wondered how vocal other people's buns are. Good to know he isn't the only one. Funny how they all have their own personalities, sounds, etc. They are all so different.


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 6, 2013)

Ironically, I've never heard my female make a peep EVER until I accidentally kicked her yesterday and she squeaked  Hence, my other thread.

But my male is a bit more vocal. Just little honks here and there I'd he's excited (he is neutered) and when I take him outside to groom him, which he hates, he honks a bit because he is scared.

So yup, I agree with Jenny, some are vocal, some are not.


----------



## Tam O Ham (Mar 6, 2013)

Georgie makes piggy noises. I get little bunny oinks when I've got a treat that she wants and I've gotten a bunny grunt once or twice when she's been very upset and head thumped me to show she was unhappy. She also make little noises I can only call bunny farts. Except she makes them with her mouth, usually just as she's taking off in a huge leap. I think she thinks that big bunny moments deserve sound effects.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 6, 2013)

Ellie grunts all the time! If I bring the brush out, she's ears way forward and grunting, then she runs and thumps. But her mild-cage aggression is her grunting at me. haha. 
She doesn't make much noise other than that, she may oink occasionally when she knows I have really good treat, but grunting is about it. 

Foo on the other hand, she grunted and oinked all the time. She would follow me around oinking happily, she would grunt for food and then grunt right before she bit me when my hand was in her cage. haha. But Ellie thumps more than Foo ever did.


----------



## Margarita (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh yes my female is very vocal. Shell grunt and thump if im taking to long to get her pellets in her bowl. its really funny.


----------



## roxyllsk (Mar 6, 2013)

One of mine honks ... it was really weird !


----------

